# is six months too young to board a puppy?



## sandra8514 (Feb 9, 2011)

My boyfriend and I are going to Mexico for a week for his brothers wedding. Will two 6 month old mini dachshunds be ok boarded at the vet? I'm worried about leaving them  the vet said they'd be in the same kennel so hopefully they won't be too terrified. Any opinions?


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

I boarded my puppy at 5.5 months. I would never board him a the vet though, I did a thorough search and called many different kennels in my area and asked them how much time they spend with the dogs and what they do for enrichment etc, and picked the best one I could find, which was over an hour's drive away, but it was worth it.

The kennel I picked had a grassy run where all the dogs were let out twice a day (not all together of course), there were people in the kennel all day every day, talking to them and making sure they were ok, and they had a separate play area where you could pay for one on one play sessions as often as you wanted. The play area had lots of toys and a shallow pool.

When I picked the dogs up a week later they were perfectly happy, they didn't seem traumatised at all.

At the vet, won't they just sit in a cage all day?


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

I used to work at a couple of boarding kennels and we had dogs younger than that all the time! So I'd say it's perfectly fine, just bring lots of their belongings, lots of treats and toys, and a blanket that smells like your house. I noticed some owners with puppies even brought a t-shirt or something with them! And also, the staff at boarding kennels LOVE puppies, so they will get a ton of attention! I remember the last place I worked, we had two very young pug puppies, they had to be around 4 to 5 months and they got so much attention it was ridiculous!


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

I had to board a puppy once. I used a boarding facility though, not a vet. They kept him in the room with the cats; it was quieter. He seemed fine when I picked him up. Of course got tons of attention from the workers, being a puppy. I think they carried him around the whole weekend


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

Honestly when they're that young I think the vet might be a better place than a regular kennel. 
I had to board my first dog Sadie at 3 months at the vet and she was fine. I was a wreck.


----------



## lisak_87 (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm boarding my pup (4 months old) at his daycare next weekend. I would try boarding yours a couple of times with it just being a night or two before leaving it for a whole week. We're working our way up to our week-long vacation in August.


----------



## ladyshadowhollyjc (Oct 28, 2008)

lil_fuzzy said:


> At the vet, won't they just sit in a cage all day?


Not if the vet does regular boarding services in addition to veterinary care.

At the two clinics I've worked at, both have offered boarding, with designated staff to cater to our boarders all day. The first clinic was much bigger and could offer indoor/outdoor runs for big dogs. Small dogs had a seperate room (although they could be boarded with the indoor/outdoor runs). Dogs were all walked 3 times a day. Any dogs (especially puppies) that required more attention, were given as much as they needed. 
The clinic I'm at now just has indoor runs. Dogs are walked at least 3 times a day, more if needed. We also have a yard for offleash play sessions too. Any time an older or real young dog comes in, we always pay special attention to them. 

We've boarded lots of 6 month old dogs. Ask the place where your boarding them their policy on bringing toys, blankets, etc. and try to bring things that will make your dogs feel more at home.


----------

